# Wordreference citato nella rivista Focus!



## Blechi

Congratulazioni a tutti noi, presenti e non più presenti :

*Wordreference è stato citato nella rivista Focus!*​


----------



## Calambur

¡Muy bien! Nos lo merecemos...


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> Congratulazioni a tutti noi, presenti e non più presenti :
> 
> 
> *Wordreference è stato citato nella rivista Focus!*​


 
¿A ver?


----------



## Blechi

Página 151 del número de spetiembre. Je je

Septiembre de 2010 _(porque las revistas siempre salen con la indicación del mes siguiente.)_


----------



## swift

¿Y no nos das un pedacito de extracto?


----------



## gatogab

Blechi said:


> Página 151 del número de spetiembre. Je je


 
¿spetiembre de qué año?
El de este año todavía no empieza.


----------



## Blechi

swift said:


> ¿Y no nos das un pedacito de extracto?


 
Tiré la revista ya, pero recuerdo que decía que es posible usar traductores automáticos como Google, pero si se quiere una traducción correcta y con sentido más vale acudir al Wordreference aunque hay una cosa que no traduce: las palabrotas.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Blechi said:


> Congratulazioni a tutti noi, presenti e non più presenti :
> 
> *Wordreference è stato citato nella rivista Focus!*​


Ma che figata! 
(Mi toccherà comprare Focus per la prima volta in vita mia...  )


----------



## swift

¿Cómo que la tiraste? ¿Ni siquiera pensaste en arrancar la hoja donde se cita WR?  Yo la habría enmarcado.


----------



## gatogab

Blechi, e se mi dici dove la buttasti?...Sono esperto nelle ricerche dentro i cassonetti =^..^=


----------



## swift

gatogab said:


> Blechi, e se mi dici dove la buttasti?...Sono esperto nelle ricerche dentro i cassonetti =^..^=


Come tutto un gatto randagio che sei!


----------



## gatogab

swift said:


> Come tutto un gatto randagio che sei!


 
Caspitirina!!
Non mi ero mai visto in quelle condizioni


----------



## danalto

Bella notizia!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Cosa è _la rivista Focus_? Non l'ho mai sentita prima.
C'è un link ad un articolo? Cosa hanno detto di noi?


----------



## DearPrudence

Hi, Alex.

Unfortunately, no link to the article.


> Tiré la revista ya, pero recuerdo que decía que es posible usar  traductores automáticos como Google, pero si se quiere una traducción  correcta y con sentido más vale acudir al Wordreference aunque hay una  cosa que no traduce: las palabrotas.


Here goes an approximative translation into English:
"I've already thrown it away but I remember that it said that you can use automatic translators like Google, but if you want an accurate translation that makes sense, it's better to go to WordReference even though there is one thing it doesn't translate: swearwords.

Que peccato!


----------



## Calambur

Ver aquí, y esperemos a que salga en línea el número 216, de septiembre de 2010.


----------



## Blechi

swift said:


> ¿Cómo que la tiraste? ¿Ni siquiera pensaste en arrancar la hoja donde se cita WR?  Yo la habría enmarcado.


 

... pero le saqué foto ... el problema es que no sé cómo pegar fotos mías aquí.


----------



## Blechi

Calambur said:


> Ver aquí, y esperemos a que salga en línea el número 216, de septiembre de 2010.


 
Brava Calambur!
Di quelle tre copertine è la prima da destra. La num. 215. Quella con una testa su fondo verde.


----------

